# natural dye



## natural sense (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post.I enjoy this board very much. I make beeswax candles and hope to try other natural products using bees wax in the future. I was wondering if anyone would know if there is such a thing as natural dye for beeswax? As much as I love the natural honey color,I have had some ask if it is possible to keep the all natural quality of the candle but add color. Could there be a natural pigment suited for this. Thanks and happy holidays


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I am not sure on this. You might check google for old indian dye practices. They used to use certain plants and flowers to make diferent color dyes.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

*I wouldn't*

remember that pure beeswax has no carbon hence will not smoke; if you put anything in it then you have potentially added carbon, they will smoke and the're not pure now, might as well go soy!


----------

